# Upgrade Path for new Rig? Help please



## loloTHUNDAH (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys. Recently I decided to create a desktop system for my multimedia use, since I've been using laptops for the past 4 years. I'm going to use this Rig for some casual Gaming, 3d Modeling, Photoshop, Movie editing and such.

But due to my very strict budget this is what I currently have:
Processor: Intel G630
MoBo: Asus P8H67-M (Rev. 3.0)
Ram: Corsair 4gb DDR3
GPU: Inno 3D GTS 450 (512 mb, DDR5)
PSU: Antec VP 450 (450w)
HDD: 500gb WDigital Green 64mb Sata3
Casing: Cooler Master Elite USP 100

A lot of people said that I really need to get a better processor, but I just can't since Core i3's and i5's are very expensive here (I'm from the Philippines).

So I thought that I'll just upgrade the parts from time to time, whenever I get the money and time to do it. (I've already decided that I would change my GPU to a HD 6870. Still picking out choices though.)

So guys now I ask, What's the best upgrade path for my new rig?

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 9, 2012)

Casual gaming = ? 

In a stretch I would drop the GPU for a better processor, since that Ivy Bridge's onboard graphics can be used for gaming in a pinch


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 9, 2012)

loloTHUNDAH said:


> Hey guys. Recently I decided to create a desktop system for my multimedia use, since I've been using laptops for the past 4 years. I'm going to use this Rig for some casual Gaming, 3d Modeling, Photoshop, Movie editing and such.
> 
> But due to my very strict budget this is what I currently have:
> Processor: Intel G630
> ...



Ehem, Pinoy here. 

Get the i3, i3s now are not that expensive, only around PHP2500 in difference. but the performance increase you would get from g620 to i3 would be worth the price.

G620

Core i3

Just change the CPU to i3 and that build will be good enough, It can even run some of the latest games low to medium settings at 720p.

If you plan on changing the GPU in the near future then I would suggest buying a cheaper GPU for now and invest more on the CPU.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 9, 2012)

Is the rig primarily for media and for occasional gaming or is gaming the primary focus? AMD might have a reasonable set of hardware for the price range that you're looking for, however the flexibility for upgrading might be limited. So ask yourself this, do you want a machine that is a little faster now that will be a little restrictive on upgrades down the road, or something a little slower with more long term upgrade options? I take it you're considering Intel because it's the leader when it comes to performance per watt and performance per clock.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 9, 2012)

Actually price/perf, it gets about 2400 cpu in 3dmark06, a direct competitor to an x3 455 @ stock. IMO, the chip would be perfect for most gpu's with only a touch of bottlenecking. Although i wouldn't try doing a multi-gpu configuration with it due to it being a dual core. Over the g620, I wouldn't look at anything other than at minimum i5 2400, if you plan on sticking to your current motherboard. No sense of getting a K chip on the H67 chipset.


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey guys! thanks for the quick feedback!

@lyndonguitar I've already made up my mind with sticking with a Core i3-2100. At least that way it would take me some time before upgrading to a Core i5 or i7.

@fourstaff The reason why I choose the Inno3D GTS 450 is because its only $40 here (here's a link http://pcx.com.ph/inno3d-gts450-512ddr5.html divide the price by 45 and it'll be in dollars) it's more bang for less buck

@Aquinus Well at first I was considering an AMD rig (since one of my laptops were on an AMD setup) and I was pleased with the performance. After a while I asked a few people and they said that Intel had more flexibility with upgrades and features. And also an Intel rig might cost more, but it's really an investment so they say.

Oh and I replaced my MoBo with an Asus P8H77. How long do you guys think would this rig last before another upgrade?


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 11, 2012)

This rig should be fine in the short term, but it also depends on the screen resolution your are running on.

None the less you have made the rig much better future proof due to purchasing a newer chipset.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 11, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> This rig should be fine in the short term, but it also depends on the screen resolution your are running on.
> 
> None the less you have made the rig much better future proof due to purchasing a newer chipset.





loloTHUNDAH said:


> I'm going to use this Rig for some casual Gaming, 3d Modeling, Photoshop, Movie editing and such.



CPU and memory horse power seems to be more of beneficial than GPU performance for what he will be using it for. Is this a correct assumption, because for upgrading, IVB ends at 3770k, if you need faster you need a completely new platform.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2012)

2100 or 2120 is a perfect CPU for gaming ATM, I would hop on that.


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Jun 11, 2012)

@Widjaja well I'm only using a 16" inch monitor (it can support up to 1366x768) it's big enough for me.

@aquinus Well I'm not after hardcore performance, Just a responsive system. I'm planning on upgrading to at least a Core i5 or a low end i7 in a year.

I'm also considering the GPU upgrades I would face. I'm planning on getting a HD 6870 or HD 6850 for an upgrade from the GTS 450. Is it really true that I need a 500w PSU for that card? or Am I fine with a 450w? I've read that the recommended wattages on the GPU is over rated and actually consumes much less. thanks for the help guys, Might be getting the PC soon


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2012)

1366x768 isn't a very gpu intensive resolution. I would look into a 6790 or 7770 and be merry for a couple years, just to save power. GTs450 would be fine to stick with though performance wise and would only upgrade if you were looking at a new display with a higher res.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 12, 2012)

GTS450 is good, and you can even use a 450w to power a GTX670. 

By my experiences, I wouldn't suggest picking a flexible system: most of the time by the time you upgrade again in 5 years or longer you will have to work hard to find a compatible chip. You might need to upgrade the graphics and the ram, but that is all.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 12, 2012)

loloTHUNDAH said:


> @Widjaja well I'm only using a 16" inch monitor (it can support up to 1366x768) it's big enough for me.
> 
> @aquinus Well I'm not after hardcore performance, Just a responsive system. I'm planning on upgrading to at least a Core i5 or a low end i7 in a year.
> 
> I'm also considering the GPU upgrades I would face. I'm planning on getting a HD 6870 or HD 6850 for an upgrade from the GTS 450. Is it really true that I need a 500w PSU for that card? or Am I fine with a 450w? I've read that the recommended wattages on the GPU is over rated and actually consumes much less. thanks for the help guys, Might be getting the PC soon



Eh big monitor mean expensive GPU, and once you go up in size it is very hard to go back.
I am running a little higher res than you on a HD4850 512mb, playing games with enjoyable frame rates and detail.

The HD4850 512mb is about the performance of a 5770 I think.

So you can get away with buying one a 7770 and enjoy the performance for long while after if you decide to stay around that resolution!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> The HD4850 512mb is about the performance of a 5770 I think.



Just helping you clarify. Closer to 6750
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_5770/1.html


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just helping you clarify. Closer to 6750
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_5770/1.html



That makes things cheaper for the OP if he wishes to stay with a small budget.

FWIW, here's some of the latest game i have games I can play with decent performance on my card to refernce what performance you can get out of a 6750 (in DX9)
DiRT 3 (high default settings)
Skyrim (high default settings with lowered AA but probably more with the 6750)
Saints Row the Third (high/medium no AA)
Portal 2 (High settings)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

loloTHUNDAH said:


> I'm planning on upgrading to at least a Core i5 or a low end i7 in a year



And to go even further, unless you're doing a ton of encoding/transcoding, network file serving, virtualization, and/or photo editing the g630 as you pointed out in your own OP would do fine.


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Jun 12, 2012)

So you guys think that I should just stick with the g630 for a while and upgrade my GPU to an HD 6750/6770?

Maybe since I would have enough money by December to get a Core i5 while my GPU can last for around 2 years.

EDIT: Or maybe I'll just stick with my GTS 450 and go with the Core i3-2100, since most apps nowadays would benefit w/ quad-cores.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 12, 2012)

loloTHUNDAH said:


> So you guys think that I should just stick with the g630 for a while and upgrade my GPU to an HD 6750/6770?
> 
> Maybe since I would have enough money by December to get a Core i5 while my GPU can last for around 2 years.
> 
> EDIT: Or maybe I'll just stick with my GTS 450 and go with the Core i3-2100, since most apps nowadays would benefit w/ quad-cores.



i3-2100 isnt a quad, Its a Dual Core with 2 hyper threads.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 12, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> i3-2100 isnt a quad, Its a Dual Core with 2 hyper threads.



Its not a true quad, but for all intents and purposes it acts like a quad. Personally I would get the 2100 and stick with a GTS450, unless you are in a very desperate need for more processing power you should be fine with a 2100 for a few years at least. It took my friend 4 whole days of non stop rendering to pump out a 10 second 720p animation clip on my laptop, its not ideal but doable.


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Jun 12, 2012)

My sister had the same experience with a Core i3 350m (laptop LOL) took her around 1 whole week to render a very sloppy 640x480 30 sec scene.

Anyways I was thinking of maybe upgrading my Vid card to a GTX 550 ti. My friend told me that the 512mb mem size might choke on high res textures on games. 

is this true?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

loloTHUNDAH said:


> My friend told me that the 512mb mem size might choke on high res textures on games.



That is true but right now, the few extra bucks in premium for the 7770 is worth it. Some models you could probably get at same price as 550 ti.
http://tpucdn.com/reviews/HIS/HD_7770_iCooler/images/perfrel_1280.gif
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_7770_iCooler/28.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 12, 2012)

If you need something for encoding/rendering, Id try and get a Nvidia GPU with more CUDA cores perhaps.


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Jun 12, 2012)

How about a 6750, 6770 or a 6790?

Those are my few choices. A 7770 is kinda hard to find here, and I saw gameplays on these cards and they were great. though they much more pricey compared to a GTX 550


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

loloTHUNDAH said:


> or a 6790?





JrRacinFan said:


> I would look into a 6790



Yup. Said that a few posts back.


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Jun 12, 2012)

HD 6790 it is. 

THe next question is that would my PSU be enough. I've read review that the Antec VP450w is a great PSU, but the 6790 (as the manufacturer says) needs a least 500w.

Should I change or stay with the VP450?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

More than enough
http://tpucdn.com/reviews/AMD/HD_6790/images/power_maximum.gif

http://tpucdn.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTS_450_TOP_DirectCU/images/power_maximum.gif


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 12, 2012)

loloTHUNDAH said:


> HD 6790 it is.
> 
> THe next question is that would my PSU be enough. I've read review that the Antec VP450w is a great PSU, but the 6790 (as the manufacturer says) needs a least 500w.
> 
> Should I change or stay with the VP450?



This is based on a fully loaded system and the assumption that the PSU has the average amperage on the +12v rails for a 500w PSU.

Fully loaded system is one which has all available slots, fan headers, USB ports and sata ports used.

Since the system is not fully loaded, the PSU is definitely enough.


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks guys! Feedbacks here are real quick compared to other websites. So here's my final Setup:

Processor: Core i3 - 2100
Mobo: Asus P8H77
Ram: 4gb DDR3
GPU: PowerColor HD6790 1gb DDR5
PSU: Antec VP450
Case: Cooler Master Elite 371

I left out the other things since they're generally needed.

Next up: Case Modding!


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Jun 14, 2012)

Guys, after a lot of consideration, I've pushed my budget to $670 (which is roughly around PHP30,000 ) But I won't push to far. Just thinking of changing my PSU to a Huntkey Jumper Modular 550w from an Antec VP450w.

Kinda wanted a Modular setup since I don't want stray cables in my case. And also they're sleeved (unlike the Antec VP450w)

I've read reviews and they said it's a great 550w PSU. 

So should I change or not?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 14, 2012)

Huntkey PSU's aren't bad. Good 2nd tier OEM. I say get it if you want it. Brings up the valid point: how old is your current psu? I mean if you can wait to change out the power supply why not invest it into an even stronger video card or maybe up to the i5 2xxx lineup?


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Jun 14, 2012)

Well the i5 setup is really just outta my league ( I don't want to get ahead of myself here, plus I just started college) Plus I don't want my mom (yes she's the budget caller in this rig, I don't want her to find out I'm making a gaming build.) 

A core i3 is enough for me now. I'll just upgrade in december to a Core i5 or better, An i7.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 14, 2012)

Gotcha. Must ask you this; What PC will you be moving from? Just curious ....


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Jun 14, 2012)

well from an ANCIENT rig

Processor: Pentium 4 2.8ghz
Mobo: Asus xtreme (forgot the model)
Ram: 1 gb DDR
HDD: 80gb
PSU: imaster 450w
GPU: Emaxx FX 5500

that's the desktop system I used whenever my sister uses her laptop 
My sister's laptop is:

Processor: Core i3 350m (2.2ghz)
MoBo: Don't care, it's a laptop )
Ram: 2gb DDR3
HDD: 500gb 5400 rpm
GPU: Nvidia GeForce 310m (1gb DDR3)

lol this new rig is actually a blessing


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 14, 2012)

You will probably be shocked but the FX5500, consumes very close to the same amount of power as the HD6790.   Yeah it is going to be almost like culture shock once everything arrives and after you got it built. Comparitively, this thing will "rock your socks". Enjoy!


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 14, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> You will probably be shocked but the FX5500, consumes very close to the same amount of power as the HD6790.   Yeah it is going to be almost like culture shock once everything arrives and after you got it built. Comparitively, this thing will "rock your socks". Enjoy!



Wouldn't be surprised.
DDR was about 2.5v avg while DDR3 is 1.5v avg


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Jun 16, 2012)

Well bad news, the H77 board I choose then (an Asus one) was out of stock (haven't ordered yet though but ran out in pretty quick) 

I've got three choices for a new H77 board and here's the options:

Asus P8H77 (the site I'm buying from says the LE edition but the link goes to the non-LE one, either way here's both of the links)
The site where I'm buying parts http://pcx.com.ph/asus-p8h77-m-le-h77-vsl.html
P8H77 http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8H77M/
P8H77 LE http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8H77M_LE/ (I don't see any connectors for the case's power button and restart button at the lower right of the motherboard :|)

MSI H77MA-G43 http://www.msi.com/product/mb/H77MA-G43.html

AsRock H77M http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H77M/

EDIT: or get this Z77 board from ECS http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...oryID=1&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=103&LanID=0 which is around PHP 4400 (or $100)

So which is better?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2012)

Go with the As rock.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 16, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Go with the As rock.




I have to disagree with JrRacinFan, no offense. Any particular reason for recommending the Asrock board? I've never had good luck with Asrock so I tend to give them a wide berth. Personally from those choices I definitely dig the MSI board, even though lately I've been leaning towards Asus, the MSI board looks more complete to me, versus the P8H77 (both of them.)


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 16, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I have to disagree with JrRacinFan, no offense. Any particular reason for recommending the Asrock board? I've never had good luck with Asrock so I tend to give them a wide berth.



No problems with AsRock here either, they make very decent bang for buck stuff.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 16, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> No problems with AsRock here either, they make very decent bang for buck stuff.



I've heard that they've gotten a lot better, but I don't tend to take that risk despite what others say, maybe some day. Personally, I've had great luck with Gigabyte, MSI, and Asus for motherboards and MSI has been exceptionally good with my GPUs. That is just what I've experienced with the machines I've built. The last two Asrock motherboards I got sported overclocking, agp voltage, dram voltage, but not CPU voltage. I was livid, I gave them two chances with the same result. Granted that was back with the Athlon XP and Pentium 4 where all the rage (skt478 and early skt775.)

MSI has also been the only company to actually work with me to fix motherboard issues, they've sent out a BIOS chip free of charge after I flashed the wrong bios the board (975x Platinum vs 975x Platinum Power-Up,) and even though the BIOS chip didn't work they fixed the motherboard even though I broke it. That is pretty good service if you ask me. I've never had to send Asus products back either, which says something in itself, but granted this is my experiences and I'm sure there are people who have had terrible experiences with MSI or Asus and have had great luck with Asrock.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I've never had good luck with Asrock



I can say the same for MSI and every EVERY AsRock board I've owned (since my Socket A days) has been rock solid so why not continue a tradition.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 16, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I've heard that they've gotten a lot better, but I don't tend to take that risk despite what others say, maybe some day. Personally, I've had great luck with Gigabyte, MSI, and Asus for motherboards and MSI has been exceptionally good with my GPUs. That is just what I've experienced with the machines I've built. The last two Asrock motherboards I got sported overclocking, agp voltage, dram voltage, but not CPU voltage. I was livid, I gave them two chances with the same result. Granted that was back with the Athlon XP and Pentium 4 where all the rage (skt478 and early skt775.)
> 
> MSI has also been the only company to actually work with me to fix motherboard issues, ...



Good service for you in US, but not necessarily repeated across the whole world. All of the major motherboard manufacturers are pretty decent when it comes to problems, so I don't see why you would say no to either AsRock or MSI.


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Jun 17, 2012)

So guys I EDITED this post to show you what I'll be getting by August or September.

Processor: Core i3 - 2100
MoBo: MSI H77A-G43
RAM: 4GB DDR3
Vid Card: Powercolor HD 6790
PSU: Thermaltake Litepower 700w (it only produces 600w though) 
HDD: 500GB 7200rpm 64mb (something something...)

Any more suggestions?


----------

